# Removing rubberized undercoating?



## vikeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone have advice on removing rubberized undercoating from the bottom of the car? It has done a great job at sealing and protecting the wheel wells and floorpans. Should I remove it or just clean it and paint over it. Any suggestions and products used are appreciated.
Thanks in advance. 
Duane


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It is a pain to get off. Take it off and you can uncover rust. Depends on what the car is for, show or go. You can remove the flaky stuff and recoat it, spray the rest semi black and call it good. Good luck if you want to remove all of it. I think, use a propane torch, heat it, and scrape it off with a putty knife, or have it blasted during a frame off.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree tourch and scraper/puddy knife. If there is no rust holes, I might just leave it on and paint over it.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Lacquer thinner after you get the thick stuff off. I have used a water pressure blaster, sand blaster, heat, and chemicals. Like said before heat elbow grease a large stiff scraper and the thinner are best.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Remember, rust dosen't always start from the outside (bottom) and work it's way in. Check the floors from inside too. Personally, I am gonna have my floor pan and trunk pan sprayed with truck bed liner prior to it going back on the chassis. I am even considering doing the inside of the doors, and floor pan for sound deadening. It was suggested that I might want to do the wheel wells with red RhinoLiner to look like the factory optional well liners......I don't care about the extra weight......Gotta give the best protection if it will protect a pick -up bed... My $.02 Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 was "Ziebarted" when new, a thick, rubbery undercoating. It saved the car. The car came from Tennessee, and needed lower rear 1/4 patches, which I did in '86. All the floorpans are original, and solid. (the trunk is kinda weak, though) I glass beaded the trailing arms when I changed out the rear end last year, and the stuff came off with a lot of blasting. I guess I'll see what works when I do a "frame off" on the car someday. For now, it stays!!!


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

It probably wasn't the best but I used a scraper on the thick stuff and brake cleaner for the rest on my Camaro. It worked pretty good but very messy. I uncovered rust everywhere. Scraped it down with a cup brush on the dewalt. Now I'm covering the car with POR 15.


----------



## vikeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I am not doing a frame off. I was thinking I will remove the easy stuff and leave the rest. I was also thinking of painting the undercoating that is left after I clean it and POR 15 the stuff that I get to come off. What would you think of that idea???


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my .02, why do you want some of it off? what is the goal? maybe you just have a lot of free time. :willy::confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> my .02, why do you want some of it off? what is the goal? maybe you just have a lot of free time. :willy::confused


I want the inner fenderwells as clean as the outers on my 70, going for show and want everything done on the car. Mopars have body colored underbodies, and nice restorations have painted underbodies, not on driver quality, but Barrett Jackson stuff.


----------

